# craftsman 6.5hp B&S engine smoking??



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

i have a craftsman 6.5 briggs motor that i'm using until my lawnboy and my JD170 are functioning. the problem i'm having is-if i mow the entire lawn with this mower, it will start to blow blue smoke, however, it goes away after a couple minutes. it happens sporadically though, which is why i'm confused. i have no idea where the serial # is, and i'm using SAE10/30 in it (used in the JD as well. any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the engine overfull of oil?

Too much oil can cause this to happen, mowing on a slope could also cause this as well.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

no. i noticed that I have to fill it up every so often, which is strange coz i never had to before


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might try using a single grade 30 wt., normal consumption is 1 1/2 to 2 oz. of oil per hour of run time.


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

never knew they could consume that much:freak: my old techumseh-powered eager1 hardly used any oil-and that mower was older than my john deere. thank you 30year


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Do you use the mower on any hills?


----------



## 2cyclefanatic (Apr 22, 2011)

yes, actually, i do.

i noticed recently that, depending on the slope i'm mowing (they arent really steep), it either won't smoke at all or it'll smoke like crazy. now, when i check the oil, its still fresh, and its not losing any now-which is weird, coz i had to refill it at least 5 times last year.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would switch to a 30w oil.


----------

